# Flue vent



## plumber101 (Jun 28, 2009)

Went on a service call this afternoon for no heat concern

Replaced the HSI and all is fine but, this is an 80% furnace with plastic pipe. WHat the He!!

THe pipe is like thin wall PVC and is gray in color. HO says the the energy company has looked at it at says it is ok and its been this way since it was installed. I don't know how long but I'd say atleast 5+ yrs. All solvent joints are loose and it is terminated 3 1/2 ft above grade in a common sidewalk area. 

Monday we are going to change it to metal and go up above the roof.

However my question is anyone ever see or know what this pipe is?

I didn't have a camera today or I would have posted pics. I will take pics and post next week.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

HTPV.

You got a small retro job.

 Recall

Been on recall for 12 years now.

May still be able to get her a co payment from the manufacturer.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Yeppers. It's a widow maker. Had three installs go bad on me but the wholesaler (Goodman) told me to just run some stainless screws in to the loose joints.

Was not long after I severed my relationship with them.


----------



## plumber101 (Jun 28, 2009)

beenthere said:


> HTPV.
> 
> You got a small retro job.
> 
> ...


 

Only about 5 ft of this crap. I'll post pics later.

This lady is a nut and I don't want to freak her or give her something to run with. I freaked her out yesterday when I told her that she needed to get her tenants a CO detector and if she didn't I to ld the tenants to get one.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

$125.00 to $250.00 to her from manufacturers.


----------



## plumber101 (Jun 28, 2009)

beenthere said:


> $125.00 to $250.00 to her from manufacturers.


 
Just for 5-6 ft?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Length don't matter. 

Its part of the recall to pay X amount toward a new vent system, or even an allowance toward a new 90%plus furnace for anyone that has this type of vent pipe.

Its a joint recall between the HTVP manufacturers, and the furnace companies that used/approved it for their furnaces and boilers.


----------



## QWERTY HVAC (Jan 31, 2010)

Good to know.:thumbsup:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

plumber101 said:


> Just for 5-6 ft?


**You need a forced draft motor on the flue to keep it as a thru the wall application.


----------



## plumber101 (Jun 28, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> **You need a forced draft motor on the flue to keep it as a thru the wall application.


 
What?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

plumber101 said:


> What?


he probably means a power venter if you wanted to keep it as a side wall vent.


----------



## plumber101 (Jun 28, 2009)

It's an 80% with an inducing motor.


----------



## hvacrtech (Feb 3, 2010)

yes i have 

there was 2 types, both failures. some stuff just just garage.. also a blackish colour i seen closer to lake found high co readings on main floor 40ppm joints under in craw space all cracked up...gotta watch out now ABS...crack mostly on waterheaters but im seeing it alot of 2inch 90's aswell just above the collar line


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

plumber101 said:


> It's an 80% with an inducing motor.


An inducer is just that. A fan that induces a negative draft in the heat exchanger. But, it does not provide a positive draft in the flue pipe.


A 90% plus induces a negative draft in the heat exchanger. But also creates a positive draft in the flue pipe.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

beenthere said:


> he probably means a power venter if you wanted to keep it as a side wall vent.


no--I mean a forced draft fan.

Yes a power ventor is a forced draft device.

If you look in ASHRAE and some codes the ventor on a 90% gas appliances
is designated a forced draft motor because it is, with a listed flue, a "stand alone" vent system that rids products of combustion in a complying manner.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> no--I mean a forced draft fan.
> 
> Yes a power ventor is a forced draft device.
> 
> ...


But on an 80%er, is is not a power venter fan. 
An 80%er would require a power venter fan to be installed in the flue.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *hvaclover*  
_no--I mean a forced draft fan.

Yes a power ventor is a forced draft device.

If you look in ASHRAE and some codes the ventor on a 90% gas appliances
is designated a forced draft motor because it is, with a listed flue, a "stand alone" vent system that rids products of combustion in a complying manner.

Yes it is. And I said as much in my post. About a 90%ers._








beenthere said:


> But on an 80%er, is is not a power venter fan.
> An 80%er would require a power venter fan to be installed in the flue.


Exactly.
But with the aforementioned exemptions and the exception to the rule.


----------

